# venice,la advice needed



## SKINNERZ71 (Dec 11, 2007)

can anybody refer me to a website or something so i can gather some info. from what i have read so far its a redfish mecca. my dad always goes to santee for big catfish and i've been trying to talk him into goin for reds for about 3 years now. any and all help is really appreciated.   thanks


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 11, 2007)

Fished out of Venice 2 yrs ago for tuna.  Weather was nasty during out trip.  I would recommend using a guide at least for the first day, then diy after that.  You need GPS and keep your gas tank full.  The mississippi is very busy with some biiiiig boats and oil tankers.  The river can get foggy very quickly especially in winter, so if you have radar thats a plus. Would be bad to run into a oil tanker in the fog.  Area is a meca for fishing, but we should have hired a guide the first day, we wasted 3 days of not catching any tuna, and 6' seas didnt help.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks db. also wondering whats the best time to go for inshore(reds,trout)?


----------



## G Duck (Dec 12, 2007)

Look up Venice Marina. Ask for Bill


----------



## How2fish (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.paradise-outfitters.com/


----------



## mmcneil (Dec 13, 2007)

Look up Plaquermines Parish on yahoo, they have there govt. web site with aceess to the marinas site.  Spent 13 months there after Katrina and the red fishing was awesome the hole time. We caught numerous reds over 40 inches from the shore.  When the tide was in the reds were running through canals 5 ft. to 100ft wide and bitting anything. Popping corks with shrimp,  blue crabs on the bottom, it didnt seem to matter.


----------



## reelblue1 (Dec 14, 2007)

check out this site   www.rodnreel.com 
  You can catch huge reds any time of the year at the end of the rock jetties at any of the river passes. You can even keep one over 31 inches. Don't know about the trout though. We always go for tuna.  Bill Butler at Venice Marina or his brother Mike can help you out. They are great people to deal with.


----------



## Walkerdawg (Dec 14, 2007)

Check Lousiana Sportsman.com


----------



## gafishead (Dec 15, 2007)

My trips to Venice have always been to the bluewater.  Peace Marvel runs one of the more respected outfitters and I believe they offer inshore.

Check them out at:

http://reelpeace.com/


Good Luck!


----------



## Saltwaterfish (Dec 26, 2007)

The Atlanta Saltwater Sportsman's Club will be going to Venice April 10-12.  If you are interested in going down there with a dozen boats from Atlanta, let me know.  The tournament is not a big money tournment, we are just fishing for a plaque and bragging rights.  The majority of the boats will be targeting yellowfin tuna and wahoo.  I caught our club record wahoo down there a few years ago. (92 lbs) 

http://www.aswsc.org

Here is a picture of that wahoo.


----------



## lesli1105 (Dec 26, 2007)

We went to Venice just before Labor Day this year and had an awesome time with the redfishing!  Look up the fishintimidator.com on the web.  That is who we booked through since we had no experience in the area.  All meals, loding, fishing, etc was included and they were extremely nice.  We caught 30 to 40 lb fish all day long - it was exhausting - but great!


----------



## JnT (Dec 30, 2007)

gafishead said:


> My trips to Venice have always been to the bluewater.  Peace Marvel runs one of the more respected outfitters and I believe they offer inshore.
> 
> Check them out at:
> 
> ...



I have fished with Reel Peace charters and they are A+


----------



## JnT (Dec 30, 2007)

Saltwaterfish said:


> The Atlanta Saltwater Sportsman's Club will be going to Venice April 10-12.  If you are interested in going down there with a dozen boats from Atlanta, let me know.  The tournament is not a big money tournment, we are just fishing for a plaque and bragging rights.  The majority of the boats will be targeting yellowfin tuna and wahoo.  I caught our club record wahoo down there a few years ago. (92 lbs)
> 
> http://www.aswsc.org
> 
> ...




Is that Pat Tai?
Nice WAHOOOO!


----------



## Saltwaterfish (Dec 31, 2007)

Pat Thai is in the ASWSC, but that is not Pat.  It is Tom Yale.


----------



## seasickness (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice fish Pat!


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 30, 2008)

Saltwaterfish said:


> . (92 lbs)
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of that wahoo.
> ...



Wow! That's a trophy!
I think there's no comparison to a Wahoo's speed. 
I bet the initial run commanded your respect...
Nice job. Beautiful fish!


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 3, 2008)

JnT said:


> I have fished with Reel Peace charters and they are A+



If you're fishing offshore, Reel Peace is the way to go. Ask for Capt. Mike (relentlesssportfishing.com).


----------



## Captain Boola (Mar 2, 2009)

*Venice Fishing!*

I think I can help you, call me (504)416-3092 or visit my website www.reeltite.com in Venice, La.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Mar 2, 2009)

*Venice Fishing Advice*

Don't forget the tarpon. 3rd week in August is great.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 2, 2009)

*LA fishing*

Will you be taking a boat?

I am not too familiar with Venice.  Unfortunately, I did not go there too often when I was growing up.  My family had a camp in Grand Isle, and we enjoyed it a lot.  Anyway, if you and your father wanted to head there, I could give you some helpful advice.  20 - 30 lb reds would be a given (you're only allowed to KEEP one each), but the smaller ones would depend on the weather and tide - could just island hop and find them.

PM me if you get interested.

Tight lines


----------



## Browning1 (Mar 7, 2009)

p.m. CaptEddie Have used him several times for tuna trips. Best guide we have ever used. If he can't carry you, I'm sure he can recommend a great guide.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Apr 9, 2009)

just got back 30 minutes ago limited both days


----------

